# Bossman Skimmer



## fuqua1 (May 4, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience fishing off a Skimmer (how do they handle chop, how do they track, any info appreciated)?

I'm haven't been able to find any info online.

Thanks


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I see hull slappage. That would be a deal killer for me after fishing a silent skiff all these years.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I actually went to look at a 2012 model last year in San Antonio. I was seriously considering ordering one but had to see it before I pulled the trigger.

What I found was what I considered to be a poorly built boat. The Rear deck had an access into the rear of the hull that I looked into. I put my hand against the inside of the rear quarter panel and could see my hand from the outside. The Fiberglass was so thin it scared me to think I could have ordered this boat sight unseen.

That and the owner of Bossman could never provide people in Texas that were willing to talk to me about their experience. Even though I knew there were owners in Texas.

I ended up buying a Bay Craft 180 Tunnel. I love this boat. After setting it up with the correct prop and raising the motor, I can run in just about any place fish could be. It runs in 6 and gets up in 8-10.

If I am you, I would look for a used Maverick or East Cape other big name Skiff that has been babied. I would also recommend looking at the Bay Craft Skiffs if you want new. Mine has the 60 Etec but you can get them with a 90. A new Bay Craft will be close in price to the used fore mentioned skiffs. 

The Bay Craft 180 handles chop as well as I have experienced from any Flats boat I have been on. The trim tabs and v-hull allow you to plow through chop fairly smooth and dry, depending on the angle you are hitting them and how you position the tabs.


----------

